# Very unhappy



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

very unhappy the van has gone in to day for a new Setz door under guarantee

it sounds awful when driving whistling draughty etc

We have waited months

the new door is white our van is grey so they can't fit it 

The van is two years old and the same dealers we bought it from ordered it

So another long wait

P****d off

Aldra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Sandra, but not in the least bit surprised. Incompetence is what the MH industry excels at, Alan.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Hi, sorry to hear this - it sounds really frustrating, especially since you thought it was going to be fixed at last. ](*,) 

What was the problem with the 'whistling' door - was it warped or something?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

must be Roger

we felt it was wrong last year but they said they could find no problem

However on our sept\ oct trip the dirt on the inside sort of proved it

it will be fixed, just a genuine mistake but given our van is Patros Grey, white would look strange :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Mine's also grey at the moment -a shade of Dirty Grey! 
I was going to wash it today but it was too bloomin cold!

I'm staying a night at the CC site next to the Gatwick runway tomorrow, as my wife and daughter fly back from Mexico overnight Thurs/Friday and I don't want to have to get up at some ungodly hour to drive from home on Friday morning to pick them up. 

Might have to arrive after dark so no-one sees the mucky 'van!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think ours might be a deeper shade of grey than it should be :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

keep the door , respray the van ..... 8)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very sad to hear of the delay, can you still use the MH meanwhile?

Have you been given any clue how long it will take to get the correct door (or respray the whole MH to match..... :lol: )?

Dave


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Whilst you're waiting for the correct replacement door, have you tried something like domestic draught excluder (self-adhesive foam strip) as a temporary measure? :idea:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear of the problems with your door, no wonder you are unhappy.
We had a problem with a gap in our door, thankfully it was able to be adjusted at the last habitation check.
Do hope you are able to use the van in the meantime and that you don't have to wait too long for the replacement.



Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

yes we can still use the van, but no idea when the new door will arrive The dealer says Adria is slow to send parts, who knows??

will look if draught excluder will offer a temp fix Roger

it's just a pain taking the van back and forth, good job it's local

aldra


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

aldra said:


> I think ours might be a deeper shade of grey than it should be :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


there's 50 shades of grey


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I know and I've read them all :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ours is called Patina? Grey Adria 2011

we like it and having deeply considered it

We have decided not to respray the van as a possibly match to the door on offer
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

You should have kept the wrong door in the waiting period. And put a sign on it "Adria sent us the wrong door too".


----------

